# Large Rocks In A 75g



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok guys I'm setting up my 75g tonight and I saw a members pix the other day that had created a tunnel out of flat rocks. Well anyway my girl loved the look so we were going to attempt the same look in this tank. My only concern is that adding all this weight is going to crack the bottom pane of glass. I've already filled the tank with sand so there's no way that I can add anything under the tank to support it and the stand basically just supports the outside edges. I'm not afraid of putting 2 or 3 rocks in one spot it's just that I'm concerned with putting like 7 to make a tunnel. What do you guys think? Will it hold or should I not risk it. I mean I've seen cichlid tanks with rocks piled to the surface. Do you think it will hold?

Thanks.

Here's a pic of the members tank that I was talking about. Member is Joe.G, hope you don't mind me reposting your pic.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

I believe.75gal tanks are tempered bottom glass for strengh. As long as you don't drop the rock you should be fine.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I Can Mate said:


> I believe.75gal tanks are tempered bottom glass for strengh. As long as you don't drop the rock you should be fine.


 I agree. If you only want a similar amount of rock to the pic it should be fine. The only reason I say should is that i've seen tanks crack with no real weight on them so as long as its not already being stressed it should work.

I've seen marine and cichlid tanks with rocks piled the height of the tank and its fine (often more porous rock then what you would use but that still could be like 100lbs in a 75g).

What I suggest:

-Don't drop the rocks
-The bottom rocks should have a farily large surface area to distribute the load better


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I Can Mate said:


> I believe.75gal tanks are tempered bottom glass for strengh. As long as you don't drop the rock you should be fine.


X 2, you can also try an alternative. Instead of putting large rocks to form a tunnel use mid to large sized rock slates to create a tunnel by leaning them against each other like a card castle.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

also try and keep a thin layer of substrate under the rocks.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the nice words about my tank. What I did is I put about 1.5 to 2 inchs of gravel on the bottom of the tank, I start with bigger rocks on the bottom and get smaller as I go up. The rocks are not all that heavy. I have had this tank since 2000 I think I used to have the rock tunnel on both sides, I have always had rocks and never a issue. The rocks I used have no effect on the water ( Many people tired to get me to remove them and I did a lot of testing to make sure they didnt change my water quailty). If you lived close id tell you to come over to go rock picking I have more then I know what to do with.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. I put them in last night, I'll update with a pic of the setup after the tank clears up a bit.

JZ hooked me up with a nice vid that demonstrates the strength of tempered glass.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thats a pretty cool vid man







, whats that song? I herad some violins and chellos.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Neither JZ or myself made that vid so I'm not sure.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Cool vid. I would of never guessed that tank was only 10g until they said it. I wonder how much weight it would hold until the the bottom cracked or shattered. Larger tanks also have a plastic brace under the bottom pane.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Larger tanks "75" also have thicker glass


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

imo i like the rock idea but to me it just seems like adding that many cuts the 75g down to a 50 or 55g tank


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Sure it makes the tank smaller water wise but I also have this tank in my living room and want it to look nice. and I think the fish prob like it better then a bare bottom tank which to me is very boring and not something I want to look at.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Sylar_92 said:


> Thats a pretty cool vid man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le Quattro Stagioni-the four seasons


----------

